# Getting a career started in Vermont



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

Greetings, everybody. 'therookie' recently posted in the forum regarding his interest beginning to sell his products and/or services. I'm in a similar situation: wondering how to get started. I want an apprenticeship in wood. I want to work for / work under someone I can learn from. I'm open to any niches - from framing to finish to furniture to cabinetry. Yeah, I know, look for jobs on craigslist, contact area builders, studios, etc. You're right and I am in fact doing that. I guess I'm curious to hear from* Lumberjocks in Vermont* specifically-your specialty, how you broke in, how you're doing, are you union (I presently know nothing about unions), what organizations have helped you connect with employers or clients here in Vermont, and how about wood school? We have Shelburne, Yestermorrow, Vermont Woodworking School-but man, are they expensive!!!! (For me, anyway.) I'm looking for a little Vermonter guidance, I guess. Nothing's too junior, really. No ego in this! Thanks everyone.


----------



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm assuming that you meant to say "expensive". They are expensive for a reason. I think that's already clear and I agree with you. However, a good reason does not make money appear in my pocket. I'm using a borrowed router because I can't afford to buy one, for example. Point being, and let me re-phrase: Although I would love to attend, I cannot afford the area wood schools. Suggestions?


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

is there a local high school with a woodshop class? perhaps you could talk to the teacher for some local guidance.

Here's something I found online that might help…
http://www.vermontforestheritage.org/documents/HeritageTrail.pdf
it contains 60 different woodworkers in VT.


----------



## Mike67 (Apr 7, 2009)

PM sent


----------

